# Ilang beses kana pumunta dito sa pilipinas.



## MickyS

This one has me completely stumped.  If you could lend a had, I would appreciate the help.

Ilang beses kana pumunta dito sa pilipinas.


----------



## ennead47

Ilang beses kana pumunta dito sa pilipinas. 

My translation:

How many times have you been here in the Philippines?

"Ilang beses" pertains to time asking  "how many times" 

"kana pumunta dito sa"  refers to the person being asked that is "you been here"

MickyS are you learning Tagalog?  Hope this help you somehow.


----------



## MickyS

Just beginning, yes.  I looked up some of these words and the combination made no sense.  I had wilderness involved.  Was a real mess!

I'm going there next month and am getting nowhere fast learning Tag... : )

I appreciate your assistance greatly.


----------



## niernier

MickyS said:


> This one has me completely stumped.  If you could lend a had, I would appreciate the help.
> 
> Ilang beses kana pumunta dito sa pilipinas.



Just a small correction. It should be "Ilang beses ka na pumunta dito sa pilipinas?" kana should be two separate words.


----------



## Pinoy Tsinoy

More complete: Ilang beses ka nang pumunta dito sa Pilipinas?  "Beses" is from Spanish, the Tagalog word is "ulit".


----------

